# Large Nodule - Need a Good Doc



## thatbrian (Dec 11, 2009)

Just found out that I have a 3.2 x 1.5 x 1.8 cm hard nodule with multiple calcifications.

I'm a bit freaked and I need to find a good Dr. This nodule is giving me trouble swallowing, so I think it needs to be removed regardless of if its malignant or not.

There are only a few surgeons on CT that handle this king of thing and most of them are at Yale. Yale wants you to be on your deathbed before they will talk to you.

Where do I go from here? ENT or Endo?

Thanks!


----------

